# Please type me! INTJ, but I get INFJ & INTP sometimes. Is this contradictory?



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

PLEASE, PLEASE HELP ME. I have taken hundreds of MBTI quizzes, and I still can't figure out my type. 

I have been taking personality quizzes for over 10 years, and I still am confused. I get INTJ more often of the time, but have also gotten INFJ and INTP. I have taken several variations of the MBTI test, and sometimes the wording of the questions are vague. Some are focused on your habits, where I think MBTI is more about your internal process.

I am extremely analytical like INTJs, but I am also an HSP and more tolerant in my behavior than the description.

Thank you very much.


0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

We are all going through something at some time in our lives, so I don't think the circumstances in my life changes my type, but may reveal it by my reaction to these circumstances. I am currently in limbo in a career change. 


1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

I can't paste it as I have less than 15 posts.


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Internal Thoughts - Darn it, I knew we should have checked the oil and tires. Oh man, I hope we get out of here alive. I've seen too many Criminal Minds to hitchhike. 
External Reactions - I suggest that the most fit people start walking to the gas station, but not to leave just females behind for safety reasons.



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I'd really like to go meet the band, but not if my life depends on it. If the driver is a reliable person to their word, I go and am very excited to go. If the driver doesn't keep his word, and I don't believe I can trust him/her not to drink, I ask if we have enough money to cab just in case. 


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction - This person doesn't seem to understand the issue. I will chime in to help clarify it.
Outward reaction - Offer my alternate view with a few reasons. If the person is still bent on their belief or gets emotional, I get quiet because winning an argument is not worth a fight between friends.


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I would take in the experience and reflect whether there is I can learn something from it. If the experience was just upsetting or annoying, I would get a little upset, and then let it go, and continue as I am.


6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Values - Learning about science, literature, nature, the world; 
Individuality. Trying to make something of myself on my own terms. Hopefully, I won't end up broke. lol
Tolerance and Respect. I dislike Disliking people who are judgmental and put others down to make their insecure selves feel better

I came to them through experience and reflecting on myself. 

They can change through people giving me advice in a non-judgmental way. I am open to learning and improving dependent on the tone of delivery.


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Creativity, detailed oriented and tolerant. I taught myself to sew, write and cook without any training. I see minute details that others don't see or think I'm crazy to notice. I am very tolerant of how people choose to live their lives and think, although I may not have such people in my lives, I still treat them kindly and with respect. 

I wish I was better at confrontations and didn't caring about what other people think of me so much. I also struggle with the balance of wanting to do solitary activities or hanging with just a few friends and networking with people for my career or school. I hate networking because it seems coerced and a bit fake, but it is necessary in this world today.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I am skeptical about gut feelings, but my impressions about people are often right. I try to listen to gut feelings when I am in an unfamiliar place where I feel unsafe. 


9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Energize - when I am doing something creative or in the moment, writing, reading and researching, sewing, being in nature, watching documentaries, foreign films or shows about psychology like Criminal Minds, speaking to people in different languages, going with close friends to cafes, literary events and museums.

Drain - loud parties, being on the NYC train, being indoors at home all week long without going out, going out more than three times a week


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress how unsure I am about myself and my life path at times. I also hide my struggle of my desire to be autonomous and independent with my need to connect with a few others.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

I really don't think you are INTJ, for a few reasons. I'm not seeing any evidence for Fi. Willingness to change your beliefs based on others arguments, concerns about the necessity of networking, wishing you didn't care about what others thought about you-- these all point to Fe. That will rule out INTJ-- but INFJ and INTP are still in play. I'm not seeing a strong sense of a dominant Ti, which is what the INTP has-- and your creativity seems to point more towards INFJ.

You say you see minute details that others don't, can you give a few examples of this?


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ejomby, Thanks for your reply. I think you misunderstand a few things based on my phrasing of my original post. I made an emphasis on the people factor because I am quite aware that I'm very analytical and think in depth about things, but my discomfort in social situations at times is what I'm uncertain about because I'm not shy or socially awkward.

I don't change my views or myself based on what others think. I have stayed a stable personality and adhere to how I am and my values. I don't care as much what most people think, but the people that I was referring to were my close friends and family as well as my bosses and professors. By caring what people think of me, I meant that I'm sometimes self conscious in groups and sensitive to sensory stimuli, being that I'm also an HSP. As for strangers, I take into account the opinions of others who I deem to be very intelligent or more knowledgeable than me in some areas, such as cognitive functions. However, I'm doing hours of research for myself since posting here before I make a final conclusion. I'm not changing myself for the posters, but appreciating their input and guidance. I also believe in objective observation as I think others may notice certain patterns that may be so innate in me that I do not notice them myself.

From reading in depth about the cognitive functions, and objectively looking at myself, I am definitely not an INFJ. My Fe and Fi are my weakest function from professional tests and reading the functions. My Ti is by far the strongest, then Ne. I can see attributes of Ni as well, so this is why I've had the INTP/INTJ dilemma. This far, it seems that I got more into INTP, do you might be right, but I'm still going to read and observe myself a bit more.*

As for details I notice, I notice a lot of sensory stimuli as well and intricacies of form and structure around me and how their workings are related more than most people I know.

If you or others can relate to this, I'd like to know as it helps in my research in understanding my type and cognitive processes.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, INTPs are natural auto-didacts. They love to teach themselves new things all the time-- and they generally become fairly good at it until they get bored with it. They also tend to have a lot theories storming around in their head. 

Clarifying the issue in a moral argument is also something an INTP is likely to do.


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

ejomby said:


> Well, INTPs are natural auto-didacts. They love to teach themselves new things all the time-- and they generally become fairly good at it until they get bored with it. They also tend to have a lot theories storming around in their head.
> 
> Clarifying the issue in a moral argument is also something an INTP is likely to do.


I can relate to that. I have been called argumentative, but I don't feel that I am because I don't argue to win, but to express my point of views more succinctly. I have also left several jobs and hobbies because once I master it, I get bored. I think I secretly crush on INTJs because they are so decisive and stay the course, while I spend hours researching and gathering information and making theories, but don't have as much results to show as an INTJ seems to would have gotten. I am not sure if this is an accurate reading of INTJs, but my SO is an INTJ, and he is like that. 

Thank you again for your input. It was helpful.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you read the Paul James article on INTPs over at INTP.org? An INTP Profile I know a lot of INTPs found this to resonate very deeply with them. Maybe that could help?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

For question #1, could you please redo it?


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

Please see below. I inadvertently submitted my post twice.


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

MidnightRose said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE HELP ME. I have taken hundreds of MBTI quizzes, and I still can't figure out my type.
> 
> I have been taking personality quizzes for over 10 years, and I still am confused. I get INTJ more often of the time, but have also gotten INFJ and INTP. I have taken several variations of the MBTI test, and sometimes the wording of the questions are vague. Some are focused on your habits, where I think MBTI is more about your internal process.
> 
> ...



I redid this because I was asked to add question 2 since I have more than 15 posts now and for myself to clarify my wording.

PLEASE, PLEASE HELP ME. I have taken hundreds of MBTI quizzes, and I still can't figure out my type. 

I have been taking personality quizzes for over 10 years, and I still am confused. I get INTJ more often of the time, but have also gotten INFJ and INTP. I have taken several variations of the MBTI test, and sometimes the wording of the questions are vague. Some are focused on your habits, where I think MBTI is more about your internal process.

I am extremely analytical like INTJs, but I am also an HSP and more tolerant in my behavior than the description.

Thank you very much.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

We are all going through something at some time in our lives, so I don't think the circumstances in my life changes my type, but may reveal it by my reaction to these circumstances. I am currently in limbo in a career change. 


1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

It says invalid file, so I am only able to post the link and not download the photo because I don't want to violate copyright (I used to work in IP law).

Flash Point | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


This is a fascinating structure. I like the lines of it and how it juxtaposes against the older structure next to it. How did they make it and put it in such a place? Is the building next to it holding it up? Is it an actual structure, or is it photo-shopped. Is the glass shatter proof? Where is it located. I like the building next to it also. I like the details on it and the shapes of the arches and windows. It looks a bit like a castle. I wonder where it is and what the old building is used for now, and what it was used for before. What is the new building used for?

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Internal Thoughts - Darn it, I knew we should have checked the oil and tires. I look around at the desolated landscape and think, "Oh man, I hope we get out of here alive. I've seen too many Criminal Minds to hitchhike."
External Reactions - I suggest that the most fit people start walking to the gas station, but not to leave just females behind for safety reasons.



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I'd like to go meet the band, but not if my life depends on it. If the driver is a reliable person to their word, I go and am very excited to go. If the driver doesn't keep his word, and I don't believe I can trust him/her not to drink, I ask if we have enough money to cab just in case. 


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward reaction - This person doesn't seem to understand the issue. I will chime in to help clarify it.
Outward reaction - Offer my alternate view with a few reasons. If the person is still bent on their belief or gets emotional, I get quiet because winning an argument is not worth a fight between friends.


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I would try to make sense of what happened by reflecting on it probably for days. I might discuss it would my SO to get his input. Then, I would take in the experience and reflect whether there is something I can learn something from it. 


6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Values - Learning about science, literature, nature, the world
Individuality. Trying to make something of myself on my own terms. Hopefully, I won't end up broke. lol
Tolerance and Respect. I dislike Disliking people who are judgmental and put others down to make their insecure selves feel better

I came to them through experience and reflecting on myself. 

They can change through me examining different perspectives and trying to see if it makes sense to me, including people giving me advice in a non-judgmental way.


7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Creativity, detailed oriented, analytical and tolerant. I taught myself to sew, write and cook without any training. I see minute details that others don't see or think I'm crazy to notice, like intricacies of form and structure around me and how their workings are related more than most people I know. I understand concepts very quickly, and if I don't, I make a lot of effort and research to do so. I am very tolerant of how people choose to live their lives and think, although I may not have such people in my lives, I still treat them kindly and with respect. 

I spend a lot of time researching and reading because I enjoy it and like to learn, but have little results to show for it. I wish I was more action oriented and achieved results more. I wish I was better at confrontations and didn't caring about what my close friends, family members and intelligent people I respect think of me. I am self conscious in crowds, and need to learn how to network more. I also struggle with the balance of wanting to do solitary activities, but also trying to find time for those in my life so they don't feel neglected as I spend a lot of time alone. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I am skeptical about gut feelings, but my impressions about people are sometimes right. I usually investigate them before I believe them, but living in NYC, I now have learned to listen to gut feelings when I am in an unfamiliar place where I feel unsafe. 


9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Energize - when I am doing something creative or in the moment or when I am learning or trying to figure something out. Activities - writing, reading and researching, sewing, being in nature, watching documentaries, foreign films or shows about psychology like Criminal Minds, speaking to people in different languages, discussing intelligent topics with close friends in cafes, literary events and museums.

Drain - loud parties, being on the NYC train, being indoors at home all week long without going out to learn more about the world and my interests, going out more than three times a week


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress how unsure I am about myself and my life path at times because I have so many interests. People would think that my many interests mean that I am not ambitious, but it just means that I am excited about many things and like learning more than money. I also hide my struggle of my desire to be autonomous and independent with my need to connect with a few others.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

Your very first statement there-- "This is a fascinating structure"-- says Ne. You see it as a puzzle that can reveal something new to you. You are attracted by the breadth of ideas that it can reveal. Ni, on the other hand, would seek to understand it terms of what it already knows. And given the number of questions that this picture provoked in you, we're looking more at the breadth of ideas, and not the depth of one particular one. Definitely Ne at work. Do you find sometimes that pictures like this are a playground of thinking about things? Ne.

But, let me complicate it. Let's say you are driven by one question-- What practical purpose does this building serve here? And everything you ask is driven towards that particular question. Ni.

Ne is unrestrained. The world is open and can give you new insight. Who knows what this thing may reveal to us? Ni, however, is very focused on your own goals and understanding. How can I classify this? In what ways can I understand this according to how I already understand the world.


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

ejomby said:


> Your very first statement there-- "This is a fascinating structure"-- says Ne. You see it as a puzzle that can reveal something new to you. You are attracted by the breadth of ideas that it can reveal. Ni, on the other hand, would seek to understand it terms of what it already knows. And given the number of questions that this picture provoked in you, we're looking more at the breadth of ideas, and not the depth of one particular one. Definitely Ne at work. Do you find sometimes that pictures like this are a playground of thinking about things? Ne.
> 
> But, let me complicate it. Let's say you are driven by one question-- What practical purpose does this building serve here? And everything you ask is driven towards that particular question. Ni.
> 
> Ne is unrestrained. The world is open and can give you new insight. Who knows what this thing may reveal to us? Ni, however, is very focused on your own goals and understanding. How can I classify this? In what ways can I understand this according to how I already understand the world.


Excellent explanation of Ne and Ni on more layman's terms. Here's the thing though. When I first saw the structure, what fascinated me was that it was unusual for something so modern to be placed in what seems to be an old city. Then I got absorbed into looking at the details of its architecture and materials as well as that of the building around it. Then, I started wondering the story behind the whole scene, such as what the structure is used for, what was there before, and what the old building nearby were used for in the past.

Images and interesting objects in the world around me often trigger such questions. I'm often curious about the details of the form of things and the stories behind them. Generally, I'm first interested in the texture and form of things, then I look at their significance and what they evoke, and then tie these things and their function and effectiveness it into my own experiences and knowledge of similar things and concepts in the past. I'll try to clarify if this is still confusing. 

Is this more Ne or Ni?


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

MidnightRose said:


> Excellent explanation of Ne and Ni on more layman's terms. Here's the thing though. When I first saw the structure, what fascinated me was that it was unusual for something so modern to be placed in what seems to be an old city. Then I got absorbed into looking at the details of its architecture and materials as well as that of the building around it. Then, I started wondering the story behind the whole scene, such as what the structure is used for, what was there before, and what the old building nearby were used for in the past.
> 
> Images and interesting objects in the world around me often trigger such questions. I'm often curious about the details of the form of things and the stories behind them. Generally, I'm first interested in the texture and form of things, then I look at their significance and what they evoke, and then tie these things and their function and effectiveness it into my own experiences and knowledge of similar things and concepts in the past. I'll try to clarify if this is still confusing.
> 
> Is this more Ne or Ni?


Introverted sensing, I would say. So, more Ne.


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

ejomby said:


> Did you read the Paul James article on INTPs over at INTP.org? An INTP Profile I know a lot of INTPs found this to resonate very deeply with them. Maybe that could help?


This is an excellent description. Thank you.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

I wanted to say a few things just because, when I started here, I didn't realize how useful they could be in filtering out to a real type.



MidnightRose said:


> From reading in depth about the cognitive functions, and objectively looking at myself, I am definitely not an INFJ. My Fe and Fi are my weakest function from professional tests and reading the functions. My Ti is by far the strongest, then Ne. I can see attributes of Ni as well, so this is why I've had the INTP/INTJ dilemma. This far, it seems that I got more into INTP, do you might be right, but I'm still going to read and observe myself a bit more.*




I would _almost_ totally try to avoid the very idea of saying one function is strongest when you are confused about whether it is Ni or Ti. I made this mistake, and for me at least, there were very clear systematic means of eliminating Ni-dominance eventually.

I think I'm also seeing, like @_Longhair_, some introverted sensing going on here. If you read the descriptions by Jung of introverted sensing, you'll find that it can serve actually a rather similar purpose to Ni, but the key difference is it does not suppress the sensory experience one bit -- rather a subjective reconstruction of the sensory experience that can then offer you actually rather abstract hunches (or concrete, both actually) is more what it is about. 

If you are confused about Ni vs. Ti, yet you're showing that you don't reject Si, perhaps you, like me, over-estimate how much of your thought processes need to be Ni-related. Further, if you think Ti is by far your strongest, why even consider INTJ? There's a tremendous difference in cognitive vibe between INTJ and INTP, to be honest. 

If you accept that the auxiliary in MBTI really needn't be the "stronger" out of aux and tert, which of course may not be the exact spirit of MBTI type but can be sensible in other interpretations, then you might have strong Si-Ti as an "ISFJ" much as some of those labeled as INFJ on this forum actually are strong Ni-Ti types. 





Remember, a lot of the analysis I'm giving you is based on various reconstructions of the theory in my head to account for real possibilities that show up time again, so they neither tend to contradict MBTI nor officially endorse it, but are conducted in that spirit roughly -- thus they may not necessarily directly correlate with your test results. But they're common wisdom among a fair number of people on the forums here who've also read some Jung, and tend to fuse their knowledge whilst deciding type.

I don't necessarily see Ti-dominance, but I'd like to get a much better idea of your perceiving preferences if I'm to really understand the case.

If you do this kind of detailed study, you'll find it's really interesting and rewarding to have an understanding of how all your cognitive outlooks interplay, and you'll find that stereotypes like "My X function must be the strongest because I am so and so way" will wither away, and you'll see that there's a lot more ways that you can wind up analytical, artistic, etc, etc by mixing and matching the function attitudes.


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

bearotter said:


> I wanted to say a few things just because, when I started here, I didn't realize how useful they could be in filtering out to a real type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. The reasons why I said I think my Ti is most dominant is because in reading about all of the functions from various sites, I related to that the strongest. I don't think Si is my primary function, but I was clarifying based on my observation of the photo I saw per the questionnaire. I can say at this point after research for many days that Fe is one of my weakest functions that I relate to. I understand and agree with your point that it is necessary to study the interplay among the functions, and that is what I am trying to figure out now. I tried to categorize them in a hierarchical structure because it is easier way of explaining verbally, not because I am thinking just linearly about it. 

I can say intuitively, regardless of the tests, I know my natural inclinations and way of thinking. When I say that I am confused about INTJ and INTP, I mean that I relate to those functions and descriptions from over 10 sites the most, and I can logically and intuitively rule out the rest. Way before knowing about MBTI, because I am very self aware and always reflecting on myself, I know that am an introvert, that I am more intuitive in the way I approach the world and in my thinking, and that thinking rather than feeling is more dominant to me. Everyone who knows me, even when I was a child, tells me that I think too much and analyze too much. lol What I do have difficulty understanding is perceiving vs judging, but it is more clearer to me now after studying the functions. 

I'm gracious for the advice of looking at the functions first.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

MidnightRose said:


> When I say that I am confused about INTJ and INTP, I mean that I relate to those functions and descriptions from over 10 sites the most, and I can logically and intuitively rule out the rest


That is exactly why I felt I should say something more: let's face it, the descriptions online make us feel we could sort of relate to both. There are real, technical differences between the two that only come out when considering their interplay.

Why do you feel Ni could be your dominant but not Si, yet you feel you can be an INTP? 

You do intuitively know your way of thinking best, but I suspect you realize no more than I or many others did when we started off, how much can be achieved from a single function's point of view with only a little 
assistance from other points of view. And this is not your fault but the fault of the descriptions. 

You seem not to reject S much at all, yet are considering Ni dominance.

I am not saying you are an S dominant, merely am hoping to expose you to many more possibilities your 
style may point to.





I would guess at least you are on the Ne-Si side more than Se-Ni, which would help rule out INTJ. {EDIT: I'm going to go ahead and reserve judgment on all this till I ask you more questions...}

What about Fe-Ti and Fi-Te?

See, INTP is so totally different from INTJ in spirit - Si-Ne and Fe-Ti!

What I'm kind of saying here is that if you're confused between INTJ and INTP, you're pretty much at square one, figuring out your functions, because they're basically exceptionally different processing styles according to the model. Roughly all you know at this point is you're a pretty analytical person, and that the online Ni, Te, Ti, Ne all resonate with you, and that can point to almost any style. Could be an ENFP for all we know.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

MidnightRose said:


> Generally, I'm first interested in the texture and form of things, then I look at their significance and what they evoke, and then tie these things and their function and effectiveness it into my own experiences and knowledge of similar things and concepts in the past.




Enough of my mumbo jumbo. Let's see if we can help you here.

When you study the texture and form of things, are you usually comfortable seeing new details and engaging their own unique traits, or do you go in looking for a texture or form which abstractly matches your past experience?


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

bearotter said:


> That is exactly why I felt I should say something more: let's face it, the descriptions online make us feel we could sort of relate to both. There are real, technical differences between the two that only come out when considering their interplay.
> 
> Why do you feel Ni could be your dominant but not Si, yet you feel you can be an INTP?
> 
> ...


I do see where you are getting at. I was not saying that I rule out S completely. I do relate to it very much, but I meant that I find that I approach the world and I think dominantly with Ti first. 

The way I went about the functions was that I read them and reflected on myself, and categorized them in a hierarchical manner of how I felt my natural inclinations were. It made it simpler to start. Now I am trying to understand the interplay among them. 

I am going by the descriptions of the functions here: Cognitive Processes. 

Based on those, I definitely find that I am more inclined to the Fe-Ti, rather than the Si-Ne innately. I have spent years developing my Ni and Te because I was in the field of law and tapping into those functions as well as Fi-Te aided me because it is a field where looking at evidence and different perspectives as well as billable hours and such requires measurable results and goal setting. My SO and close friend are INTJ and I admire those functions in the way they think and act in their life. However, Fe-Ti and Fi -Te are not natural to me. It's one of the reasons I left law because I felt stifled by the strict corporate structure as well as working with people interactively on a daily basis. Personally, I am more interested in mastering myself, finding my own truth and understanding the world through theoretical dynamics than changing systems to better humanity and organizations.

The exercise of examining the functions and the interplay has made it more apparent to me what is natural to me, and what I have acquired through working on them.

I do agree that some of the descriptions of the types, but I looked at every type, and I was able to rule out some types completely except INTJ and INTP. In looking solely at the functions, it made it very clear that I am more Ti-Fe and Fe-Ti, than Si-Ne and Fi-Te. It is difficult to give concrete examples, but I am reflective enough and analytical enough to know that they fit me. It was also a bit instinctive as I read about the functions, and ignored the definitions. 

Does it make sense, or am I being too vague?


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you read the detailed description of all three types to tell which description suits you more? You are the person who knows yourself the best, so only you can type yourself accurately.

Also, look at the detailed scores of your MBTI test. Where do you score highly, average and borderline? Sometimes, when you have borderline scores, you may confuse your type with another similar type.

Ultimately, all of us have our own opinions of what your type may be, but only you can decide which type suits you best.

Good luck!


----------



## Lady Phoenix (Mar 13, 2013)

bearotter said:


> Enough of my mumbo jumbo. Let's see if we can help you here.
> 
> When you study the texture and form of things, are you usually comfortable seeing new details and engaging their own unique traits, or do you go in looking for a texture or form which abstractly matches your past experience?


Your "mumbo jumbo" is quite helpful. :happy: To answer your question though, I would say that I look for textures and forms that abstractly match my past experiences. I tend to be absorbed by textures and forms that evoked an interest in the past or which I have some knowledge of, but hope to explore and examine further, and perhaps add a new perspective or build on the previous one dependent on what I encounter in this new analysis and observation. 

This is a slight caveat, and I don't know if this is relevant, but my SO always tells me I live too much in the past trying to categorize and contextualize past circumstances and ideas with the present, while he is more a future oriented solutions typed of person. He was typed professionally as an INTJ if that helps.


----------

